# Ultimatehostings | KVM/OpenVZ | 1Gbps Port | Dallas & Chicago | Starting $4.90/mo



## ultimatehostings (Nov 7, 2013)

We have recently deployed a new OpenVZ node in Chicago and have the following offers

 

We offer KVM in Dallas, we're offering 30% discount on all KVM plans paid monthly. Discount expires 15th November 2013

 

*KVM Specials*

 




> *30% discount on all Monthly Payments. Use coupon code **30KVM** to receive 30% recurring discount for life!*


 




> *Pay annually and double all the resources. (Discount does not apply)*


 

*Note::* For offer #2 please open a ticket after deployment.

 

*Locations *

 

Incero, Dallas, TX for KVM  /   Ubiquity Chicago, IL for Openvz

 

*Host Node Specs*

 

*Dallas Node*

CPU : Xeon E3-1230 v1 4 cores / 8 Threads

Frequency: 3.2GHz 3.6GHz Turbo Boost

RAM 32GB DDR-3 ECC

 

*Chicago Node*

CPU : 2 x Intel Xeon Westmere E5620 4 cores / 8 Threads

Frequency: 2.4GHz 2.66 GHz Turbo Boost

RAM 24GB DDR-3 ECC

 

*KVM Plans*

 

*Basic VPS *

15 GB RAID 10 Disk Space

1 GB Guaranteed RAM

500 GB Bandwidth

1 Dedicated IP

1 Gbps Port Speed

1 CPU Core

Solusvm

Free & Instant Setup

*$7.00 Per Month | $4.90 After Discount*

     





 

 

*Standard VPS*

20 GB RAID 10 Disk Space

1.5 GB Guaranteed RAM

600 GB Bandwidth

1 Dedicated IP

1 Gbps Port Speed

2 CPU Cores

Solusvm

Free & Instant Setup

$10.00 Per Month  | $7.00 After Discount

     





 

*OpenVZ Plans*

 

*OVZ1*

50 GB RAID 10 Disk Space

4 GB Guaranteed RAM

4 GB Vswap

1.5 TB Bandwidth

1 Dedicated IP

1 Gbps Port Speed

4 CPU Cores

Solusvm

Free & Instant Setup

$7.00 Per Month

     





 

*OVZ2*

10 GB RAID 10 Disk Space

512 MB Guaranteed RAM

512 MB Vswap

512 GB Bandwidth

1 Dedicated IP

1 Gbps Port Speed

1 CPU Cores

Solusvm

Free & Instant Setup

$18.00 Annually

     





 

*OVZ3*

20 GB RAID 10 Disk Space

1 GB Guaranteed RAM

1 GB Vswap

1 TB Bandwidth

1 Dedicated IP

1 Gbps Port Speed

2 CPU Cores

Solusvm

Free & Instant Setup

$29.00 Annually

 





 

*OVZ4*

35 GB RAID 10 Disk Space

2 GB Guaranteed RAM

2 GB Vswap

1.5 TB Bandwidth

1 Dedicated IP

1 Gbps Port Speed

3 CPU Cores

Solusvm

Free & Instant Setup

$45.00 Annually

    





 

*Addons*

*cPanel/WHM :* $14.00 monthly / *Direct Admin :* $9.00 monthly

 

*Test IP's *

*Dallas* 192.211.51.98  /  *Chicago* 173.208.85.146

 

*Email :* [email protected]                  

*Helpdesk :* https://secure.ultimatehostings.com


----------



## Ranjha (Nov 8, 2013)

ultimatehostings said:


> We have recently deployed a new OpenVZ node in Chicago and have the following offers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If these are window vps please let me know i am finding an vps service to be an reseller


----------



## ultimatehostings (Nov 8, 2013)

Ranjha said:


> If these are window vps please let me know i am finding an vps service to be an reseller


If you have a windows license you can signup for our KVM plans, we do not provide any licenses or support for Windows.


----------

